# any turkeys around the Alliance area?



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

im from homeworth in northeast ohio. has anybody had any luck with turkey hunting around Berlin lake area or at zepernick? any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've never hunted them but I know people who do and they say it's "worth the effort" to pursue them around Berlin and Deerfield area. I once was driving west from Canfield(perhaps a mile or two before Berlin Lake on 224) and saw around 40 in a picked crop field scratching in the snow in the middle of winter so I'd say they are definitely in the area.


----------



## pigboy (Oct 20, 2009)

see and hear them in the public area off fewtown road in the spring while fishing berlin.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I saw my first turkey at West Branch about 3 years ago. Their range is expanding fast. Was rabbit hunting and started following the turkey tracks. Was hoping it was a big pheasant, but then the turkey exploded out of the brush and scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

the turkey's have made an exceptional comeback in our area. my dad used to tell me stories of how they were pretty much non-existent in our area, but thanks to the turkey federation and the odnr our state has amazing turkey populations. I live on berlin lake and have walked thru the public grounds and find turkey sign everywhere. Doing drives during gun season We'll normally jump a flock or two, and when there's 30 big birds flying through the woods unexpectedly, it can be pretty startling. I grew up outside canfield on calla road near 62 and had a large flock of turkey's maybe 30-40 walk thru our property and backyard on a regular basis. I believe you'd be hard pressed to find a block of woods around here without a nearby flock of birds. normally deer hunting in the fall gives me a good opportunity to see some birds or some sign. I'd imagine the further south you go, the density will only go up. I do all my turkey hunting down south because of sheer numbers, but I believe I'll do some up here in the spring this year. I can't think of a property ive been to this year, w/o good turkey sign. good luck


----------

